# A picture that means the world to me...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to share this wonderfull picture with you all.
My nana means the world to me, she is 83 and sadly just gone home after staying for the weekend...
This is the first time she has met Cody, she is reasonably deaf, blind and has great difficulty walking...but this picture really warmed my heart... the emotion behind it is earth shaking... and tbh i just love it...
xxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww bless, im nearly crying sat here, what a beautiful picture. 

xxx


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

im with you on the emotion x

she would have loved being with you and Cody...and OH

i really think pets as therapy is a fab idea....iv not woken up in a grump since we got pip!

lovely pic xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww lovly picture...treasure it..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aqww what a wonderful picture, something you can treasure forever, looks like they got on famously  xxxxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww thx guys...they did get on rly well... instand bond actually...
She is hoping to come down again the end of the month, i just worry about her getting older... i don't no what i would do without her


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Aww thx guys...they did get on rly well... instand bond actually...
> She is hoping to come down again the end of the month, i just worry about her getting older... i don't no what i would do without her


My Grandma is 89 yrs old and lives in swansea, she cant see very well anymore and is losing her ability to walk etc. i dont see her that much anymore as she cant travel down to barry in the car for a long time. I get very sad when i think i might not see her again. So having a pic like that is soo lovely to treasure hun. xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo, definately one to frame. They look so happy 

What breed/breeds is Cody? She's very pretty.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

He is a patterdale Terrier x Jack Russel...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump for Natasha! x


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww thats a beautiful pic hun xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab picture, that is a great picture to treasure, what a precious memory.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice moment captured in a pic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Love the picture Kate...xxxx...


----------



## Eliana (Feb 2, 2009)

*That is a really cute picture for sure! Loved it! Thanks for sharing it!!*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

lovely picture


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments guys! x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless what a wonderful photo to treasure


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

That is so sweet and heart warming


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

She seems like a lovely Nan, cherish her while you still can xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A lovely picture, bought a lump to my throatxx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

awww babe your such a sweetheart, you always have such nice things to say about everyone and everything in your life, i'm sure your nan loves you dearly and is so so proud of you!! xxx


----------

